# New Baby Marble!



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Today I found the cutest little marble at petco! He was labeled as a double-tail halfmoon, but I think he's a delta. Hopefully his tail will fan out more (halfmoons are my favorite!) ;-) Is it possible that a young fish's tail will fan out more, or not, do you think? Either way, he's cute, but very pale right now. I really hope he will color up more and grow once he's settled in, because he's very small so far. It's hard to see in the picture, but he's blue marble and pale cellophane-ish right now 

What should I name him? I would love suggestions!!  As many as you can think of!!  Here are some pictures of him in his petco cup, and him floating in his 14 gallon


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He's actually not a Marble but he's a Copper. The cellophane is part of his fins growing out and yes he is a double tail halfmoon  Copper can appear blue, purple, green, gold and silver so the blue your seeing is probably his iridescence but also his true copper color. Coppers are one of my favorite as they can appear in so many different shades! He's quite beautiful!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Love the colouring


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually, he is for sure a marble, but once I looked at the picture again I can totally see how you could think that!!  The picture is pretty misleading--there was a light shining on him, producing the sheen you see in the picture. It's not really there, though. (My camera is horrible, sorry!!) Also, his dorsal fin and tail overlap in a way so it's hard to see how much is tail fans out, but I really think he's a delta. I really hope he'll marble some more  Any ideas for names?


----------



## Pocketmew (Mar 25, 2014)

His short body sure does suggest a delta -w-


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Trust me, he is not a Marble.

And Delta is a triangle shaped tail, Double is what you were looking for Pocketmew. It is also not as common for a Double tail to NOT be a HM. You will only see it when he flares though.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

When you say you think he's a copper, are you going on the sheen alone? Because he doesn't have one (except in that one picture). I'll try and get a good one, but my camera phone takes bad quality pictures and my actual camera won't focus on a fish :/ Why don't you think he can be a marble? (Or both...?) He's already started marbling out. His fins are turning darker and his eyes have changed color. They were really dark yesterday, and right now they are lighter (enough that I can actually see his pupils vs his irises--yesterday his eye looked like a giant pupil). I am hoping he's a halfmoon, but his fin doesn't extend that long. It's honestly really narrow. He's super tiny (a lot smaller than he looks in the picture!) so many he still has growing to do tail-wise?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not with the sheen, the sheen is his iridescence. Every color on him is a variation of copper.

Marbling is a drastic change going from a dark color to a light one and sometimes back again. A fish going darker is just coloring up, he's filling in the color that he's supposed to have. As he is young I suspect he will do a lot of that.

And what are you talking about with the HM and which part not extending? All he needs is to get up to 180 degree's with the spread, not with each lobe as he's a Double Tail first but in total with his caudal (tail fin)


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry, I'm still confused. You said "Every color on him is a variation of copper", referring to "Copper can appear blue, purple, green, gold and silver". But nearly every betta on the planet has some variation of these colors and they aren't coppers. I was under the impression that a copper betta was the sheen (or the special way the light reflects off of their fins--because it is different than other fish's scales) the fish got. 
For example-- this fish: http://up.parsipet.ir/uploads/copperhm.jpg (copper)
versus this fish:
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/7f/12/cc/7f12cc382218e686cd197840f321b4eb.jpg (not copper).

As for the HM vs the Delta, his fins do not extend 180 degrees, even when flaring. I know what a halfmoon looks like, and as of now, he is not a halfmoon. He is a double tail, though, obviously. My question is this: Since you think it's rare to have a delta double-tail, will his tail eventually grow to spread to 180 degrees, or will he be a delta from now on?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry, I mean there are different levels of copper depending on the fishes genes. Turquoise is actually a form of copper but no one pays attention to that. There is also black copper which is what I suspect he will turn into since he has the darker head. But there are just different lightness and darkness to copper which is what I meant with the "variation of copper" part. Copper, which is metallic, can reflect all different colors which can make them appear to be blue, green, purple, gold and silver. Hopefully that's more clear. Sorry, it's been a rough day so I'm having troubles focusing right now. But no Copper is not the sheen, the sheen is iridescence which is on top of the Copper color.

I didn't say rare for a Delta DT as obviously they do exists but it's just not as common because everyone wants HMDT's. But yes, he is young so it's possible that his fins just need a little more stretching out.


----------



## charlenejean (Apr 25, 2014)

URGENT NEED HELP PLEASE.

My betta fries are now 6th day from the day they hatched, and now almost all are dying, now shall i remove the dead body or just leave it with those that are still alive ? or shall i change water ? or shall i move those that are still alive into a new tank, the current tank is a lil dirty with some left over food . tell me what should i do to prevent somemore fries from dying . please reply as soon as possible . Thank you


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh ok thanks!  That makes a lot more sense! He still doesn't have a metallic look or anything, but I know that pictures make him look that way so I've given up taking them haha I think it's my lighting. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok first make a new thread!!! I don't know anything about breeding, and this needs attention from the senior members, who won't see this post where it is! Go to breeding or even emergencies and diseases and post a new thread labeled Urgent and explain in detail whats happening to your fry. They'll help you!!


----------



## charlenejean (Apr 25, 2014)

URGENT NEED HELP PLEASE.

My betta fries are now 6th day from the day they hatched, and now almost all are dying, now shall i remove the dead body or just leave it with those that are still alive ? or shall i change water ? or shall i move those that are still alive into a new tank, the current tank is a lil dirty with some left over food . tell me what should i do to prevent somemore fries from dying . please reply as soon as possible . Thank you


----------



## charlenejean (Apr 25, 2014)

im new here how to post thread .thanks by the way


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Here, I'll make one for you and you can just post under it  One sec... I'll post here and let you know where it is


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok its under Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies and it's titled 
Urgent: Fry Dying


----------



## charlenejean (Apr 25, 2014)

okay thanks got it


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for helping them Fawn.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Cool boy


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope it worked out with charlenejean  Thanks, BlueLacee!! He's been changing a lot since I got him. He's a lot bluer now and the cellophane tips to his tail are now black. His face is still pale, and although his body has colored up, it's still on the pale side too  I decided to name him Paxton, by the way. 

I love your profile picture, BlueLacee! Cute horse!!


----------

